# fallo de 'opencv' [closed]

## Luciernaga

Hola amigos:

De nuevo con problemas en la instalación de Gentoo, más concretamente al emitir el siguiente comando:

# emerge -a kde-apps/kdemultimedia-meta

.... la compilación se queda rota al instalar '=media-libs/opencv-3.4.1-r7::gentoo'

Consideraciones:

Emitiendo emerge -pqv '=media-libs/opencv-3.4.1-r7::gentoo' consigo lo siguiente:

 * IMPORTANT: 3 config files in '/etc/portage' need updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES and CONFIGURATION FILES UPDATE TOOLS

 * sections of the emerge man page to learn how to update config files.

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/opencv-3.4.1-r7  USE="eigen ffmpeg java jpeg opengl openmp png python qt5 tiff (-contrib) (-contribcvv) (-contribdnn) (-contribhdf) (-contribsfm) (-contribxfeatures2d) (-cuda) -debug -dnnsamples -examples -gdal (-gflags) (-glog) -gphoto2 -gstreamer -gtk -ieee1394 -lapack (-libav) -opencl -openexr -pch (-tesseract) -testprograms -threads -v4l -vaapi (-vtk) -webp -xine" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" CPU_FLAGS_X86="sse sse2 sse3 -avx -avx2 -fma3 -popcnt -sse4_1 -sse4_2 -ssse3" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_6 -python3_7" 

Emitiendo emerge --info '=media-libs/opencv-3.4.1-r7::gentoo' consigo lo siguiente:

Portage 2.3.89 (python 3.6.10-final-0, default/linux/amd64/17.1/desktop/plasma/systemd, gcc-9.2.0, glibc-2.29-r7, 5.4.28-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

                         System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-5.4.28-gentoo-x86_64-AMD_Ryzen_7_2700X_Eight-Core_Processor-with-gentoo-2.6

KiB Mem:    32806640 total,  30312520 free

KiB Swap:   33554428 total,  33554428 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Fri, 17 Apr 2020 13:00:01 +0000

Head commit of repository gentoo: e5ad8ae160cb2fd68e3a4ea4c7df0394e125cdaa

sh bash 4.4_p23-r1

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.33.1 p2) 2.33.1

app-shells/bash:          4.4_p23-r1::gentoo

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0-r4::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.30.1::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.17-r2::gentoo, 3.6.10-r1::gentoo, 3.7.7-r1::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.16.5::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.6-r1::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.13::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13-r1::gentoo, 2.69-r4::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.16.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.33.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            9.2.0-r2::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     2.2.1::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r6::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.2.1-r4::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 5.4::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.29-r7::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /var/db/repos/gentoo

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

    sync-rsync-extra-opts: 

    sync-rsync-verify-jobs: 1

    sync-rsync-verify-metamanifest: yes

    sync-rsync-verify-max-age: 24

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="@FREE"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe"

DISTDIR="/var/cache/distfiles"

ENV_UNSET="DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS DISPLAY GOBIN PERL5LIB PERL5OPT PERLPREFIX PERL_CORE PERL_MB_OPT PERL_MM_OPT XAUTHORITY XDG_CACHE_HOME XDG_CONFIG_HOME XDG_DATA_HOME XDG_RUNTIME_DIR"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-docompress binpkg-dostrip binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles ipc-sandbox merge-sync multilib-strict network-sandbox news parallel-fetch pid-sandbox preserve-libs protect-owned qa-unresolved-soname-deps sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="https://ftp.halifax.rwth-aachen.de/gentoo/"

LANG="es_ES.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j9"

PKGDIR="/var/cache/binpkgs"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="(multilib) (ssl 64bit X a52 aac acl acpi activities alsa amd64 berkdb bluetooth branding browser-integration bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli crypt cups dbus declarative desktop-portal display-manager dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif ffmpeg flac fortran gdbm gif gnutls) gpm grub handbook iconv icu ipv6 java jpeg kde kipi kwallet lcms ldap legacy-systray libnotify libtirpc mad mng mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib ncurses networkmanager nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf phonon php plasma pm-utils png policykit ppds pulseaudio python qml qt4 qt5 readline samba sddm sdl seccomp semantic-desktop slp spell split-usr sqlite ssl startup-notification svg systemd tcpd thunderbolt tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis wallpapers widgets winbind wxwidgets x264 xattr xcb xcomposite xml xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="(64) 64" ADA_TARGET="gnat_2018" ALSA_CARDS="snd_hda_intel" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="karbon sheets words" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext sse sse2 sse2check sse3 sse4" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock greis isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" GRUB_PLATFORMS="emu efi-32 efi-64 pc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" L10N="es es-ES" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php7-2" POSTGRES_TARGETS="postgres10 postgres11" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_6" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_6" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby24 ruby25" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_BINHOST, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

El final del archivo build.log me presenta lo siguiente:

....

Buildfile: /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/opencv-3.4.1-r7/work/opencv-3.4.1-abi_x86_64.amd64/modules/java/jar/opencv/build.xml

jar:

    [javac] Compiling 117 source files to /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/opencv-3.4.1-r7/work/opencv-3.4.1-abi_x86_64.amd64/modules/java/jar/opencv/build/classes

      [jar] Building jar: /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/opencv-3.4.1-r7/work/opencv-3.4.1-abi_x86_64.amd64/bin/opencv-341.jar

BUILD SUCCESSFUL

Total time: 1 second

ninja: build stopped: subcommand failed.

 [31;01m*[0m ERROR: media-libs/opencv-3.4.1-r7::gentoo failed (install phase):

 [31;01m*[0m   ninja -v -j9 -l0 failed

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m Call stack:

 [31;01m*[0m     ebuild.sh, line  125:  Called src_install

 [31;01m*[0m   environment, line 5577:  Called cmake-multilib_src_install

 [31;01m*[0m   environment, line 1346:  Called multilib-minimal_src_install

 [31;01m*[0m   environment, line 4265:  Called multilib_foreach_abi 'multilib-minimal_abi_src_install'

 [31;01m*[0m   environment, line 4478:  Called multibuild_foreach_variant '_multilib_multibuild_wrapper' 'multilib-minimal_abi_src_install'

 [31;01m*[0m   environment, line 4152:  Called _multibuild_run '_multilib_multibuild_wrapper' 'multilib-minimal_abi_src_install'

 [31;01m*[0m   environment, line 4150:  Called _multilib_multibuild_wrapper 'multilib-minimal_abi_src_install'

 [31;01m*[0m   environment, line  769:  Called multilib-minimal_abi_src_install

 [31;01m*[0m   environment, line 4255:  Called multilib_src_install

 [31;01m*[0m   environment, line 4724:  Called python_foreach_impl 'python_module_compile'

 [31;01m*[0m   environment, line 5111:  Called multibuild_foreach_variant '_python_multibuild_wrapper' 'python_module_compile'

 [31;01m*[0m   environment, line 4152:  Called _multibuild_run '_python_multibuild_wrapper' 'python_module_compile'

 [31;01m*[0m   environment, line 4150:  Called _python_multibuild_wrapper 'python_module_compile'

 [31;01m*[0m   environment, line 1043:  Called python_module_compile

 [31;01m*[0m   environment, line 5309:  Called cmake-utils_src_compile

 [31;01m*[0m   environment, line 1356:  Called cmake-utils_src_make

 [31;01m*[0m   environment, line 1537:  Called _cmake_ninja_src_make

 [31;01m*[0m   environment, line  615:  Called eninja

 [31;01m*[0m   environment, line 2003:  Called die

 [31;01m*[0m The specific snippet of code:

 [31;01m*[0m       "$@" || die "${nonfatal_args[@]}" "${*} failed"

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=media-libs/opencv-3.4.1-r7::gentoo'`,

 [31;01m*[0m the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=media-libs/opencv-3.4.1-r7::gentoo'`.

!!! When you file a bug report, please include the following information:

GENTOO_VM=icedtea-bin-8  CLASSPATH="" JAVA_HOME="/opt/icedtea-bin-3.15.0"

JAVACFLAGS="-source 1.6 -target 1.6" COMPILER=""

and of course, the output of emerge --info =opencv-3.4.1

 [31;01m*[0m The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/opencv-3.4.1-r7/temp/build.log'.

 [31;01m*[0m The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/opencv-3.4.1-r7/temp/environment'.

 [31;01m*[0m Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/opencv-3.4.1-r7/work/opencv-3.4.1-abi_x86_64.amd64'

 [31;01m*[0m S: '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/opencv-3.4.1-r7/work/opencv-3.4.1'

El sistema está funcionando, incluso las Xs, es más, este mensaje lo escribo desde el propio sistema Gentoo, pero no consigo encontrar la solución, presumo de que es un fallo de JAVA, ¿tiene solución?

Gracias de antemano por vuestras opiniones. Saludetes  :Wink: 

----------

## quilosaq

Prueba a cambiar temporalmente tu MAKEOPTS para compilar con -j1 en lugar de -j9.

----------

## Luciernaga

Hola quilosaq

Muchas gracias por tu consejo, peeeero .... ¡¡¡HA FALLADO!!!

http://www.imagebam.com/image/71727c1341037927

Consideraciones:

El equipo es una CPU AMD Ryzen 7 2700X y ya tuve problemas con la compilación anteriormente, son 8 cores que incorpora y 32 GB de RAM (antes tenía 16GB y tuve que ampliarla) ...

He probado con distintos valores en el MAKEOPTS (-j17, -j9, y ahora -j1) el sistema está funcionando pero falla con opencv ....   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Usa wgetpaste 

```
wgetpaste /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/opencv-3.4.1-r7/temp/build.log
```

----------

## Luciernaga

Saludos:

El fichero generado (build.log) contiene un volumen de casi 2GB y no consigo subirlo a http://dpaste.com ni a pastebin.com

http://www.imagebam.com/image/c741111341055956

So pena de que lo divida en trozos de un poco menos de 500MB

A la espera de su disposición. Gracias por su interés.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Intenta con 

```
$ grep -C 20 'error:' /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/opencv-3.4.1-r7/temp/build.log | wgepaste
```

----------

## quilosaq

Eso no parece estar bien. El mío ocupa 3,1 Mb

```
ls -lh /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/opencv-3.4.1-r7/temp/build.log 
```

 *Quote:*   

> -rw-rw---- 1 portage portage 3,1M abr 18 13:43 /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/opencv-3.4.1-r7/temp/build.log

 

----------

## Luciernaga

# ls -l /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/opencv-3.4.1-r7/temp/build.log

-rw-rw---- 1 portage portage 1957428 abr 20 15:04 /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/opencv-3.4.1-r7/temp/build.log

#

# grep -C 20 'error:' /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/opencv-3.4.1-r7/temp/build.log | wgetpaste

Pasting > 25 kB often tend to fail with dpaste. Use --verbose or --debug to see the

error output from wget if it fails. Alternatively use another pastebin service.

Your paste can be seen here: http://dpaste.com/27KWMME

#

----------

## quilosaq

No ocupa 2 Gb. No llega a los 2 Mb.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

https://bugs.gentoo.org/717804

https://bugs.gentoo.org/717502

----------

## quilosaq

Según los bugs que ha puesto fedeliallalinea la solución sería actualizar individualmente numpy después de actualizar tu repositorio gentoo:

```
emerge --sync

emerge --oneshot dev-python/numpy
```

----------

## Luciernaga

Hola:

Sea como fuere la solución ha pasado por formatear particiones e instalar una nueva Gentoo tomando como base la última liberación de la fuente minimal amd64 ...   :Confused: 

Muchas gracias por vuestras opiniones. Saludetes   :Smile: 

----------

